# Pork heart



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Both of my dogs have issues when I feed pork. They get mucous poop and it gets softer. I think it may be because of the fat content because sometimes duck wings have the same effect. I really want them to eat pork since it is a cheaper source of red meat than beef or bison. I am thinking about getting a pork heart and see if they do better on that. 

How fatty is pork heart and how big are they? Are they large enough that 1 would help me see if they will work? My dogs eat about 4 lbs per week between both to give you an idea of the size of their meals. One gets 5 oz per day and 1 gets 4 oz per day. The beef hearts I got were pretty good sized so I hope pork heart is close to that size.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I actually think that pork hearts are less fatty than beef hearts. I have gotten whole pork hearts before that were pretty good sized. They were not as big as beef hearts though. Probably the ones I got were between 4-5 lbs if I had to guess.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pork heart is on the left and beef heart is on the right. Beef heart has more fat. It is much larger overall. A pork heart is roughly the size of a large fist.


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got a boy who developed an issue with pork due to the fat content. I eliminated pork from his diet, and large amounts of fat for that matter (vomiting after ANY fatty meals). Slowly, I have introduced pork back into his diet by mixing pork heart with trimmed pork stew pieces (2:1 ratio) and am able to feed pork again. I use duck for bone, so he gets duck necks & occasionally a lightly trimmed duck carcass. Duck wings at this point are still a little to fatty for him. I'm slowly adding more fat back to his diet, but am doing so with caution to prevent the issues we previously experienced. So, you might have luck with pork heart & duck wings.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Pork heart is on the left and beef heart is on the right. Beef heart has more fat. It is much larger overall. A pork heart is roughly the size of a large fist.


Are you sure the heart on the right is beef? I guess unless it came from a calf it is possible, looks like a lamb heart to me........LOL


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I got some pork heart a few months ago (16kg worth) and I thought it was incredibly lean considering the flesh is normally quite fatty whereas the beef heart has quite a lot of fat in it?
Not sure?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's a pork heart I got a couple of weeks ago ... organic no less. Geez these dogs are killing me. It's still in it's package, but I don't see any "gobs of fat" like on a beef heart. Weird, huh?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The pork hearts we get are generally between 1 and 2 pounds. There is a decent tip of fat on them(they are bulk ordered so not cleaned to look pretty in stores) but the size comparison between pork and beef fat tips are nothing! :wink:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I feed pork heart, it is more lean and higher in protein, yes its true very surprising, that is that pork heart is less fat than the rest of the animal. 

Beef has the most fat, have you tried turkey heart, easy to feed, very little fat. Buffalo is also low in fat, but the most pricey !!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it ok to feed just beef or pork heart in one meal? I always thought heart was too rich to feed alone as a meal, or does it depend on the dog?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Is it ok to feed just beef or pork heart in one meal? I always thought heart was too rich to feed alone as a meal, or does it depend on the dog?


Ive gotten all mine transitioned so that they can have 100% heart meals(turkey, pork, lamb, emu....I havent done beef as we dont get it as often)...it is, along with everything else, all about transitioning and going slow!:wink:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beef heart is a staple around here. When times are lean (as in, not many freebies to be had) they get a good amount of beef heart. I have done all beef heart meals with no issues.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I feed meals of all heart frequently.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome, that's good to know  I remember reading a whole back that someone didn't suggest it, so I wanted to make sure. It would be nice to do full heart meals. 

Chicken hearts don't gross me out cause they are so tiny, I am a bit nervous about cutting into a beef or pork heart though, I haven't actually unwrapped them yet so I don't even know what they look like haha. 

I don't think anything will beat getting a full beef liver though, here I was expecting a small package like you see at the grocery store, and my friend brought me a giant garbage bag lmao.


----------

